# Shu Uemura



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Rouge Unlimited Lipsticks




PK344, PK359, PK369, OR524, MAC Angel










MAC Ladybug, RD165S, PK320M, MAC Snob

Lipglosses




PK333S, PK325N, OR528S, Vinyl Unlimited OR556

Painting liners








Metallic Green with 209 brush, MG smeared, Silver with 209 brush, S smeared.


----------



## cucomelon5 (Jul 29, 2009)

shu uemura cream shadows









L-R, top row: P taupe, P blue, P brown, M Sand Brown, M Black
L-R, bottom row: P green, P pink, P beige, M white


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 19, 2009)

These are swatches of the limited edition Tsumori Chisato Collection for F/W 2009:

Planet Cat Palette:





Planet Ribbon Palette:





Duo Color Stardust Highlighter:





Rouge Unlimited Lipsticks:





Lipgloss Trio:


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 26, 2013)

[h=3]Shu Uemura Tokyo Light Eye shadow palette Swatches[/h]


----------

